# Insulated Kennel Cover



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Do these actually serve a purpose or are they just for looks? Cabela's has some down here in their bargain cave for 50% off. Do they actually do anything?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah they keep the heat inside, I use one with Flash when I travel and do not take my dog truck with dog box. They work great - would you want to be in a kennel in the back of a truck in the winter for a 2-3 hour trip?

FOM


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

> would you want to be in a kennel in the back of a truck in the winter for a 2-3 hour trip?



During this scenario am I naked with a jar of peanut butter, a head of lettuce, and a popsicle stick?


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

ShotGunWillie said:


> Do these actually serve a purpose or are they just for looks? Cabela's has some down here in their bargain cave for 50% off. Do they actually do anything?


I bought mine because I'm a poser. 8)

I have a really neat looking dog house in my kennel too.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine sucks. Took mine out for the first time this Saturday, this is the same Kennel Cover Cabela's and BassPro sell. Any how, It got sand on it, it got ice on it, it crapped out and the zipper busted. We had to take the crate completely apart to get the dog out of there. 

The product is good, if it weren't for the Zipper. Having Grandma sew either a larger, stronger zipper on, or perhaps just having snap buttons and velcro sewn on itstead.


----------

